# Nuisance CD Shuffling



## Wrong Planet (Jul 4, 2011)

Ref: 2002 Tundra LTD Stock FM/CD/Cassette Player

A few months ago I had to perform some maintenance on my battery cables and the power had been disconnected for several hours. Once I reconnected the power, *every time I start the vehicle* the CD player is rotating through the carousel as if it's looking for a CD. In addition, the CD function no longer works. There are no CD's in there and this particular anomaly had never occurred anytime during the previous 15 years of ownership even when the battery had been changed and the power had been disconnected briefly. I was wondering if there might be some kind of anti-theft mechanism that has been engaged during the extended power outage and if so what can I do about it?


----------

